# 2007 retail prices for Tajima TFMX-C1501



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know what a 2007 model would have costs new back in its day?

Or what would a new one today run? There is no prices anywhere for these machines.
Only one dealer in the US?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Give or take, $20K. Was then, still about that now. The Neo is a little less. On single heads, Hirsch is it. Always had great service from them. Great machine.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I figured around 22k if it had all of the optional accessories.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd say you are very close. What options are you considering?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I was just looking at this one and wondering what of would have cost back in '07.
Looks like a good many accessories.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The TSC clamping system and the Hoopmaster are nice additions. The rest is standard accessories. Add a couple of HoopTech hat frames and that would be a nice single head setup! I'd say brand new, the machine with accessories was about $19K. The TSC with all of the extra windows was about $700 and same for a HoopMaster system. That's the later model machine with the LCD display too.

Even used you've got $15K+ there...


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a 2007 Tajima TFMX-C1501 for sale. I used it for 3 years and since has been used a couple times.


----------

